

Ask HN: When will “Who is Hiring?” be posted? It's past 9am Eastern - bayonetz


======
JshWright
It was posted at 10am last month. The hour shift might be accounted for by the
fact that DST started in the US between the March and April posts.

~~~
_whoishiring
Well, 10:01. Shall I ?

Posted.

------
herge
Yeah, between

whoishiring
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

and

_whoishiring
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=_whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=_whoishiring)

I'm not sure who to follow.

~~~
_whoishiring
I think that the original account is having DST confusion. It was an hour late
last month.

If it doesn't show up in 28 minutes, I'll post the thread.

PS. Mods, dang - it'd be nice if you could take over this and make it
official, no?

~~~
JacobAldridge
It probably warrants it by now. As I understand it, access to the automated
script and account has been sent through though before dang took on his role:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391828)

------
bayonetz
the _whoishiring was a fill in last month since the normal bot didn't come
alive for whatever reason.

~~~
heliodor
It did post last month, but late (by US time), and it skipped the who-is-
hiring thread because the fill-in was already heavily used by that time.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

Notice it posts three things every month. In April, it posted two as to not
create confusion.

It's ability to skip one of the three posts seems pretty human to me.

------
bayonetz
Seemed worthwhile to post so people sitting there hitting refresh could take a
break

